# Dandylion Greens



## Maidrite (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried Dandylion greens ? I think maybe i will go hunt for some mushrooms they should be popping all over they place!


----------



## Piccolina (Apr 5, 2005)

They're neat in salads, or lightly wilted in a little garlic and olive oil and served with crusty bread. Just use them right away as they don't keep fresh for long once they are picked.

A long time ago my grandparents used to make dandilion wine, but I don't recall ever tasting it.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 5, 2005)

They are great cooked as greens!  

I blanch them once or twice to get rid of any bitterness first though.  

Then I cook them with ham hocks or smoked joe bacon.....great stuff!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 5, 2005)

Choclatechef can I come over for a meal those dishes sound great, I guess if you let me Barbara will want to come as well   .


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 5, 2005)

Any time, Maidrite.  And use the back door.  You are family.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats Great and Thank You I love to feel at home.


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)

i never tried them. sounds interesting.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2005)

Maiderite,

  My grandpa, use to grpw them...We would wash well, slice thin, dress with evoo and red wine vinegar, added to this would be hard cooked eggs, diced in big chunks, and  sweet red onion in thin slices..Add  salt and fresch cracked pepper and we all just dove in with our hot slices of garlic bread...Ahhhh summertime lunch


----------



## marmalady (Apr 5, 2005)

My Grandma used to make them, but she'd only pick the tiny, little leaves that were still tender. She'd then fry up some bacon, crumble it up; leave some of the bacon grease in the pan, add some sugar, s/p, and the greens, just til they wilted. Served w/'Yankee cornbread'. Yum!


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 5, 2005)

Speaking of greens I was just at the library looking for a book on edible wild plants in NC. Couldn't find one. I know about poke and a few other wild greens does anyone know where I can find more info?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2005)

Comissaryqueen,

Here are some of the sites I found when I did a search:

Are you near Black Mountain?  This site features a class they will have there:  http://www.localharvest.org/event.jsp?id=2878

http://www.ncnatural.com/wildflwr/

Poisonous plants of NC (good to know what NOT to eat!): http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/poison.htm

List of books on the subject: http://www.main.nc.us/naturenotebook/books.html

Edible plants newsletter: http://www.wildfoodadventures.com/newsletter.html

I hope this helps.  

 Barbara


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you sooo much. Yes I'm about an hour from Black Mtn.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2005)

TE=marmalady]My Grandma used to make them, but she'd only pick the tiny, little leaves that were still tender. She'd then fry up some bacon, crumble it up; leave some of the bacon grease in the pan, add some sugar, s/p, and the greens, just til they wilted. Served w/'Yankee cornbread'. Yum![/QUOTE]Marmalady, yu is right, I'm going to try some this way..I saw some greens in the grocery today and will pick some up on saturday..Thanks for the great idea. 
kadesma


----------



## taffyl3 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dandylion greens were used by my grandmother & mother.  They were dug out of the yard  (no fertilizer then) scrubbed rinsed etc and boiled with salt pork, drained, splashed with vinegar, salt & pepper.  They were soooo good.  Now we use fertilized and weed killer so can't dig then out of the lawn anymore!!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome Taffyl3 and thank You all for your ideas


----------

